# RYZEN White Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jul 22, 2017)

It’s upgrade time for my Skylake system. 
Just re-modded my open frame build to White colour theme for the AMD Ryzen White build..
Waiting for more parts to arrive..

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/Ryzen_01.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/Ryzen_02.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/Ryzen_03.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/Ryzen_04.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/Ryzen_05.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/Ryzen_06.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Jul 22, 2017)

Can you share the whole specs? And what's the make of that case?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 22, 2017)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 25, 2017)

so dashing dude.  Please share us the specs of this build.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2017)

Needs a RX vega to kick some blue and green anus .. XD


----------

